# Rained out at Brazos Bend...



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

but not before I got these. Still haven't solved my auto focus problem. Shot all of these in M-mode at ISO 400 and all focused manually. I chased a hawk around for more than thirty minutes but never got a shot off... then the sky opened up. :cloud: Which armadillo post processing do you like best, the first or the second?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice job!

I think I prefer the last shot of the 'dilla. To study them better, I'd need to see them side by side.

I think the last one has the brown grass in front of the 'dilla less blurry, and his whiskers and nose seem clearer.

Again, great shot! I've never seen one up close and personal.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Your sig is different. But on my monitor that is the only difference I see. Nice Shots


On second thought I think the second is crisper and slightly brighter. The grass in the for groud is a slighty different shade of green, (brighter grass and highlights).. I like the first one. i gotta get a new monitor.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Neat photos, Ray ... that second shot with the comorant has a surreal, ... almost out of this world feel.

Definitely the second pic on the armadillo for me. Much crisper looking on it's right shoulder and the ridge below it's ears.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Second picture of the dilla for sure, but I don't like your sig on that picture. It doesn't show up good.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Man!! All those are great! I like the second 'diller best. I don't know how many armadillo pics I have taken, trying to get the perfect one. I'm still trying!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have to jin th ecrowd and vote 'Dillo Two -- Return of the 'Dillo!

I hope you get your focusing issues resolved.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Allright, I'll be different*

I like #1. The shot is almost portrait like and it keeps the focus on the face instead of the hair. Just my 2 cents.

Ray, shouldn't you change your copyright date


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I like the "soft" look of #1 armadillo shot. His hair looks fuzzy instead of crisp. Some things are sharp in #1, like the grass blades in front of him. I can't explain exactly why I like that one better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow , those are awesome , keep up the good work !!!, The armadillo and Bird ,are super!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can't decide which one I like best. But I love all the pics, specially the 1st one of the leaves. Great colors. Thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I like the 2nd armadillo best, maybe it's the lighting.

I love the 2nd picture. What did you do to make the trees look like that? I also like the bird taking off, and the slickness of the water.

Great pics Ray, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I have to jin th ecrowd and vote 'Dillo Two -- Return of the 'Dillo!
> 
> I hope you get your focusing issues resolved.


 So much for proof reading.  Of course this should read:

I have to join the crowd and vote 'Dillo Two -- Return of the 'Dillo!

I promise I have not been drinking...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It looks like 'dillo 2 is preferred the most. I like the first one a little better myself because it's just a little bit artsy with that photographic realism. LOL at Rusty... nice catch on the 2005. Clicked on the wrong signature. You're right Bobby, that signature is hard to read. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Ray. I like the bird. It looks cold!
I like pic #1 of the dillo. Almost looks like a close up with a 300mm lens at min aperature.
Mike


----------

